# Not Just Lurkers Anymore!



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

We are finally true Outbackers!! After MUCH searching we finally found an Outback to fit our needs. We picked up our new to us 2005 23RS on Saturday! We are really excited to get our maiden voyage underway and will need to do much reading in the forums to get ready. We only had to drive to Colorado to get it and it is really clean and in amazing shape. SO EXCITED!!!









Erin and the Wyocamper gang


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Gongrats !!!!!!!

Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome!!!*

Happy to have you as a new member!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news! 

Did the previous owners do any mods??

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Finally, Congrats Roman and Erin.

Bill


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats and I think you picked the *best* Outback model









-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats, WYOCAMPER, and welcome. You live in an amazing camping state, and will have some fantastic times, I am sure!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The 23 really is the best model. But ssssh, don't say it to loud. The others will be jealous.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

skippershe said:


> That's great news!
> 
> Did the previous owners do any mods??
> 
> Enjoy and Happy Camping,


Thanks all!

No mods were done. This camper was barely slept in. It even smells new! I have been looking through the boards for important mods, specifically ones for the 23RS. If anyone has some great ones for this little unit please share. We need to fully stock our little home and are also looking for must haves that we might overlook.

This weekend is supposed to be nice here but we still have a lot of snow on the mountain. So, we are looking for a local spot to camp that isn't too far from home this weekend so we can break it in. We will update on how it goes.

Thanks again for all the patient people that put up with our never ending questions trying to find our Outback. We had some amazing helpers and guidance!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

The wait is always worth the end result. Congratulations on the Outback.


----------

